
Oculus Stops Selling Headsets in Germany - haywirez
https://uploadvr.com/oculus-germany-sales-pause-regulators/
======
Tepix
I hope the other European countries' regulators act on Facebook as well.

Their unlawful bundling of VR hardware with Facebook accounts must be stopped.

